# Wilco's Firefly/Serenity Jayne Cobb 1911 Pistol



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's my latest Wilco _Firefly/Serenity_ prop kit finished. This is the gun River runs amuck with on the _Serenity_ in the movie. Because the gun is only glimpsed briefly in a few flashes in _Serenity_, I've seen many interpretations of what the color scheme is. I based mine on the pictures on page # 29 & #116 in _The Serenity Visual Companion_, I think it's pretty close! I put a little extra work into this, including drilling out the barrel, drilling the holes in the trigger, filling and re-dremeling the "grooves" in the barrel "greeblie" piece, and replacing the worst of the molded screw heads with real metal screws. The base color was Krylon "Ultra Black", I used clear gloss acrylic on the metal parts, and Dullcoat on the grips. The gunmetal parts were done with Duplicolor "Gunmetal"(duh!) and I used buffable metal wax for weathering and to bring out some of the detail.

Another nice kit from Wilco, with a little work it's an impressive replica!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive as always, Scott! I like your work on this and all your guns. My advise, keep River from getting it!

I bought one of Jayne's guns from another vendor on e-bay over a year ago. They took a real 45, taped over the serial numbers (the tape is molded on the gun), added a part on the front to change the looks. Compared to Wilco's, it is garbage.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Not sure what pistol Sarge used as the basis for this, but it looks a dead-on match to the prop used onscreen as seen on the DVD & Serenity Companion.

I know of the other kit of which you speak, I bought some of their prop kits back when I first got into building prop replicas. _Every _single one of them sucked in terms of both accuracy and casting quality. They ought to change their name to Barfenal.


----------

